# Little Man and Steve



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So who do you think is older? LoL


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

got any more pics or a bigger one? sometimes multiple angles will help.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

it's hard to get them to be together for long enough to get a pic but these might help


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Hard to tell, But I'm gonna say the Hooded cause from his posture he seems to be the dominant Rat.
Spider


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The black one. :lol:

Just 'cause my hoodie is gi-normous compared to my older boy. :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

anyone else wanna vote before i give it away?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

must say i love the color on the black and white guy. is he little man or steve?

as for who is older i'm going to guess the hooded. i don't know why i'm guessing that but that's my guess.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I guessed the black one, but the low-quality, far away pictures make it impossible to tell.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

It's hard hard to tell, My over all Guess is you handsome hooded boy *not that blacky isn't handsome * Something about him in the pics I guess lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Little man is the black and white boy


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Night said:


> I guessed the black one, but the low-quality, far away pictures make it impossible to tell.



well alrighty then no need for dissing the camera on my cell phone didn't need to reply if you were gonna be mean about it LoL j/k I know my camera phone is crap and little man is such a popcorn trying to get him to hold still is next to impossible.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the hoody.... 

Is there anyway you can get closer pics?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

those are as close as I can get with out little man moving and trying to grab me LoL


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

anyone else??


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ok so I got a better picture today perhaps this will help thos of you that are undecided


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I still think it might be the hoody.....


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok who is the older one?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Alright the older one is . . . . . . "drum roll please". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Little Man the black one. He was bought way before steve and steve was the same age as when we got little man which make little man at least six months older but he hasn't grown in like FOREVER! I am pretty sure he is some sort of dwarf.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's the same way my older boys are... Bacardi (in the avatar) is about 255g, but Pernod is about 477g... Crraaaazzzzzyyyy...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hhmmmm.........

I guess you need to know a rat to know its age....maybe?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

it's funny with those two as well because even though little man started to go through his teenage horrid monet he never fully went through it and steve is going in for a nueter on the 12th because he bit off Jackson's toe. Little man still acts like a baby and everything i think he reverted or something when he stopped growing.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bit of a toe!? 8O Ouch!!

How's to "amputie"?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah i am sooo mad at steve lol jackson is doing fine antibiotics is all and steve is going in for his de-manhood on the 12th and will be reunited with the others after that


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Poor Steve.....*looks sad* lol *snears*


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey he deserves it LoL this is the second time he has seriously injured another rat he is big and nasty LoL


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh crap! Sorry to hear about Jackson's toe. I haven't been keeping up with all the posts. >.< Poor baby!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

he is ok it looks nastier than it is LoL he is using that foot and everything already LoL i am just scared that steve isn't going to make it through the surgery! Thanks Jennie


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO poor steve...xD Oh, Im sure he'll do fine.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah i will keep everyone posted on it he will go in next friday so i will let you know LoL


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Was it the forepaw or hindleg?

Hope everything turns out ok.


----------

